# 240sx guy needs some help



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hey guys i need some help and i got a question.
unfortunely the 240sx does not have a cupholder.
so i'm trying to do a project where i am replacing the ashtray/cointray, with a cupholder that i will make
i searched at a website and i saw that one guy used a old 94 Maxima MAS. I was just wonder wut i MAS is?


----------



## Mini_me (Jan 5, 2003)

MAS, is an abbreviation for Mass Airflow Sensor.

Sounds like a cool cup holder.

Mini me


----------

